# Is it normal for Chihuahua poop multiple times a day?



## EchogalK (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi all, I am new to this forum. I recently got a chihuahua, she's 6 month old, 4 lbs. The problem is she pees and poops a lot! normally would be 5-6 times a day. One in the morning when she awake, then right after she eats, then twice during the middle of the day whenever we gave her treats, and before or after the dinner, and then before she goes to sleep. Is it normal for a chihuahua poops that many times a day?


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds normal to me. There are lots of sources (books, credible sites on the Internet) that talk about how much little babies do their business!! Welcome to the forum--there are a lot of folks here who know tons about chis.


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

hello

My pup is 6 months old now and poops 2 times sometimes 3 times a day.

thats only recently though before that he also pooped around 5 times a day!!

He still wee's alot though


----------



## Hichi (May 22, 2011)

What are you feeding your puppy??if you are feeding a low quality food with a lot of fillers she will poo a lot.

Mine have only ever gone for a poo once a day but we feed a PMR diet here.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes thats normal, especially if you feed your chi dry food.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*poop*

:hello1:mine go 2-3 times a day.the younger pups(under 6mths)tend to go more.its just something u have 2 deal with


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

It is normal if you're feeding a low quality food or over feeding.  If you're feeding a good quality kibble they should poop no more than 3 times a day. If they are than cut back on the food.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't imagine pooping that much. I would worry that they aren't absorbing their food at all! It's just passing right on through. 

What are you feeding?

Brody poops once a day usually. Sometimes twice. Never more than that. And his poops are very small, like a tootsie roll. He is raw fed though.


----------



## EchogalK (Sep 22, 2011)

Here are the list of food that she eats on daily basis:
royal canin mini indoor puppy 27
greenies dental chews for teenie
Milk-Bone Small Dog Biscuits
sweet potato dog chews ( i forgot the brand name)

She's almost done with the Royal Canin, so i was thinking maybe i should change to other brand, any good suggestion? 

I am also looking for some good treats and biscuits that i can order online.


----------



## EchogalK (Sep 22, 2011)

So far I am debating btw:

Blue Buffalo
Nature Balance 
Royal Canin for Chihuahua Puppy
Pro Plan


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

EchogalK said:


> So far I am debating btw:
> 
> Blue Buffalo
> Nature Balance
> ...



I would guess the Milk bones could cause him to poop a lot.. 

As for the foods you listed, I would stay away from the Purina Pro Plan. You can check out any food you are considering at dogfoodanalysis.com or dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

mochi is 3 months old, eats 3 meals a day, and he poops 4-5 times a day. But then he 
may be hiding poo as he has a bad habit of eating them.....


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My Amberleah lou lou is 6 months yesterday and she pee's and poos all the time. The older they get I think should get better.


----------



## EchogalK (Sep 22, 2011)

Good news: over the weekend there was a huge improvement on my Bear (my chi's name). She only poop's 3 times a day, twice in the early morning (right after she woke up and then after the meal), and once after her dinner. So i guess it all part of grown up.


----------



## myfirstchi (Aug 25, 2011)

I feed Chi-Chi Nature's Balance and I think she poops at least 4 times a day and she is 4 months old.


----------

